

Tentacle simulation using inverse kinematics - bemmu
https://github.com/soulwire/Muscular-Hydrostats

======
TD-Linux
As usual for github.io links, you need to either disable mixed content
blocking, or turn of HTTPS Everywhere for this demo to work.

------
onion2k
Lovely work. It's one of the sketch.js examples -
[http://soulwire.github.io/sketch.js/](http://soulwire.github.io/sketch.js/)
\- it's worth looking at some of the others if you enjoy that sort of thing.

------
InclinedPlane
Pretty impressive work, though the end result ends up seeming more like hair
than tentacles to me.

~~~
slacka
Yeah, I was aware of its use for skeletal animation, but didn't realize it
also could be used to simulate anime hair so well. It turns out it's behind
AMD's TressFX Hair.

[http://technologybehindmagic.tumblr.com/post/80710612110/tre...](http://technologybehindmagic.tumblr.com/post/80710612110/tressfx-
hair-simulation-for-lara-croft-tomb)

~~~
werdnapk
I actually seem to prefer the TressFx "Off" in the demo. Still in the uncanny
valley territory with the "On" stuff.

For example, in the first demo scene, she's hanging upside down, but only her
pony tail is hanging down... the rest of her hair remains "up". Not realistic
at all and ruins the effect for me completely... I'll take the "Off" stuff.

------
demarq
I like the artistic concept, and the demo is pretty impressive.

------
jtanderson
Very nice! My cat also found it quite fascinating... :)

------
john_saxon
something something Japan

~~~
TD-Linux
The future of eroge has never looked so bright.

